# Anyone else here use 3" CD-R/RWs?



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I am one of the only persons I know that constantly uses 3"ers. At Walmart the shelf is always full with the Memorex 10 packs. Is it that most people want the maximum capacity or because people don't know pocket CD's exist. Not only do I use the 3" CD-Rs for my camera but in one night I can easily download 24 minutes of music and burn and listen the next day w/o wasting a 80Min CD. I'm always taking a small CD to school, it's amazing the reactions I get. And next time some kid calls it a mini disc I'm gonna strangle the poor misguided sole. CDs and MDs are 2 completely different formats, why can't my peers understand that.

BTW- For those that do use the 3" CDs-Rs, WalMart now sells the Memorex for $3 LESS then they used to. Price is now $6.99 for a 10 pack including slim cases. Now I wish they sold the RWs and for that price.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

So you are the one who keeps that format alive.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

They're nice for handouts to people because they create interest (to most people they're still unusual) and make people look. However, for several reasons (must use a tray loading reader, very little capacity, a few people are even afraid they'll break their CD reader (no kidding - there are people THAT uneducated)) they aren't practical for daily use. Plus - they cost way more!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

PS, I'm surprised your friends don't know they're not MiniDiscs. MiniDisc is a VERY popular format here, is it not there?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

MiniDisc? How 90's...  I'm surprise you'd support such a proprietary format Zac. Getting soft?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Did I say I supported MiniDisc? No. I just said I was surprised Steve's friends couldn't tell the difference, because I know that at least here MiniDisc is incredibly popular. I don't own a MiniDisc system myself however... Have thought of buying one, but decided not to. MiniDisc does have some nice advantages but over all I don't like it too well.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

MD is not popular around here, in fact there are probably more 3" CDs sold here then MDs. I have only seen one mini disc player in real life. Mini Disc is not a bad format, it's got some advantages over CDs, but it never really became as big as Sony and other backers hoped it would.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I just can't see the sense in retaining the small discs when the real thing is almost free now in quantitys of 50 or more. I have never bought the small discs.


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

I use the 3" CD-RW's in my Mavica, but that's about it.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I understand that the MD is the preferred medium in Japan and that part of the world. So it will be around as long as there are enough to keep it around. I've been tempted to try the 3" CD-R but since the 5" are sooo inexpensive, even wasting 1/2 of a 5" by burning 400MB only before passing it to someone isn't much of a sin anymore.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

There are some players that will only take the 3" mini-disc, and they can come in handy. However, the 5" is still cheapter than the 3".

In the past year, I have been through 2 car radios. The Aiwa that I got as a Christmas present (which was pretty good, but stopped playing CDs) would only take the 5" CDs. The Pioneer that replaced it takes both the 3" and the 5". However, the only music CD that I have in my collection is the _Doctorin' The TARDIS_ CD.


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

Philips makes a MP3 player that only plays 3in cd-r/rws. great size and cheap removable 200+ megs.


----------

